
Cryptocurrency trader 'forced at gunpoint to make Bitcoin transfer' - tooba
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/jan/28/cryptocurrency-trader-forced-at-gunpoint-to-make-bitcoin-transfer
======
iamdave
OT: I understand the need/want for reporters to get paid, but jfc Guardian,
there's a giant blob at the bottom of the page asking for support, _and_ a
giant banner that takes up easily a 4th of my screen asking for support.

[https://i.imgur.com/LydtPuJ.png](https://i.imgur.com/LydtPuJ.png)

I'm no UX/UI guy but come _on_.

~~~
21
Well, I find it better than sites which just refuse to show you the content.

~~~
iamdave
Can't disagree with you there.

~~~
ljf
Join as a subscriber (£5 a month) and it goes away ;)

But seriously - I am a very happy £5 subscriber - I don't get any benefits
over you, but feel very happy that I'm supporting the paper in the coverage it
provides. They don't get everything right, but they are my go to source for
news an I'm happy to pay for that.

------
JoeAltmaier
[https://www.xkcd.com/538/](https://www.xkcd.com/538/)

~~~
21
Remember, if you store coins on an exchanges, they are not your coins. Be the
bank.

Bank grade security? What's that?

I'm using a Ledger Nano with password and 24 words seed phrase generated with
physical fair dices thrown by me. I'm super safe.

~~~
RickS
Safe from the wrench? Your comment is the first panel of the comic.

